# Injection site location help



## Rayjay1 (Aug 12, 2014)

I want to add some injection sites to the list, but I can't find any guides or info on where to pin in each muscle group...

-What part of the lats do you pin?  How can I locate the site and avoid trouble?

-How do you pin traps without hitting major nerves, etc?

-What part of the calves is used if pinning calves?

Any links to video, picture, or a great description/explanation would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn you are growing up too fast  brother    bump


----------



## s2h (Aug 13, 2014)

Google it...there is all kinds of videos and pictures..


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 13, 2014)

s2h said:


> Google it...there is all kinds of videos and pictures..



Maybe I need to google from my computer instead of my phone?  All I ever get is shit about trannies pinning quads or stuff completely unrelated to my search criteria.  It's starting to piss me off, that's why I figured I would ask for links, etc


----------



## TouaregV8 (Aug 13, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> -What part of the lats do you pin?  How can I locate the site and avoid trouble?
> 
> -What part of the calves is used if pinning calves?



Lats are my favorite injection site.  Mine can take a lot of oil, it's virtually pain free, and it's easy to stay away from blood vessels and nerves.  If you stand facing a mirror you want to go into the side of the lat, into the meatiest part of the muscle being sure to avoid any obvious veins running through the area.  On me it's about 3"-4" below my armpit.  Just flex your lat in the mirror and locate the meatiest spot and go in from the side.

I wouldn't recommend injected calves.  I've never had the balls to try it, but I've heard the initial injection is painful and you'll be crippled for a week after.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks touaregV8.  Lats is the one I want to try most.  Might try bi's since they look easy to do but I'm a little scared...


----------



## CCowell518 (Aug 15, 2014)

www.spotinjections.com


----------



## CCowell518 (Aug 15, 2014)

Quads are by far the easiest. If your nervous about it. Would NOT do bi's man definitely not being new


----------



## jhill168 (Sep 2, 2014)

Google search or youtube search will give u insight and videos. i prefer glutes. good luck bro


----------



## Dylan_leggs (Sep 4, 2015)

I am about to do my first pin in the next couple days, I keep hearing Glutes is best for pain and effectiveness.


----------



## NEVERSURRENDR (Sep 16, 2015)

Im not stretchy enough to pin my lats! Lol


----------



## Riles (Oct 22, 2015)

I have found lats to be easier than delts, hard to beat pecs or quads since you can see everything and use both hands if needed, I have ZERO interest in pinning calves, for every guy that says its great, there are at least 25 guys talking about not being able to walk for a few days or even a week, I'd like to try traps and bis but haven't run out of spots yet so I'll wait, pecs and quads allow me 2 sites per muscle group, per side also


----------



## Mountain-Man (Oct 26, 2015)

I like calfs triceps and delts and quads


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 15, 2016)

Gluts and nothing else for me


----------



## 187Infidel (Jun 2, 2016)

I prefer the quads. It's a bigger muscle I feel like it absorbs and distributes the sauce a lot better thru your body...


----------



## bigadam73 (Jun 3, 2016)

187Infidel said:


> I prefer the quads. It's a bigger muscle I feel like it absorbs and distributes the sauce a lot better thru your body...



I personally can not do quads anymore. Seems like the pip just hangs around a little too long. 

I've tried 1' and 1.5' pins. Different gauges and injection rates...still hurts for a few days after. I just stick to glutes now. 

Everybody's different I guess


----------



## 187Infidel (Jun 3, 2016)

when I pin quads, I use a 25gauge 1 inch BD.. I go in slow and I depress the plunger a little if I hit a sticking point so the oil can lube up the direction of travel.. A place that I love to pin with a 5/8 25 gauge is my triceps.. Never had a bad pin there.. Maybe try that?


----------



## bigadam73 (Jun 3, 2016)

Any pip when pining the Tri?


----------



## 187Infidel (Jun 4, 2016)

bigadam73 said:


> Any pip when pining the Tri?


No I never had any pip when pinning my triceps. I do sometimes get it in my shoulders tho.. I've been lucky enough also to a have a clean, quality local source so that also helps too.. Maybe try it once, see if it's for you.. Reason I even started pinning triceps is cause when we would get deployed in the army, they would herd everyone thru lines like cattle, pinning us in the shoulders n triceps with all types of shit. So it never bothered me when they did it then..


----------



## bigadam73 (Jun 4, 2016)

187Infidel said:


> No I never had any pip when pinning my triceps. I do sometimes get it in my shoulders tho.. I've been lucky enough also to a have a clean, quality local source so that also helps too.. Maybe try it once, see if it's for you.. Reason I even started pinning triceps is cause when we would get deployed in the army, they would herd everyone thru lines like cattle, pinning us in the shoulders n triceps with all types of shit. So it never bothered me when they did it then..



Well I think I may try this today.... how deep do you go ?


----------



## 187Infidel (Jun 4, 2016)

bigadam73 said:


> Well I think I may try this today.... how deep do you go ?


I would go no deeper than a half inch for the first time. I've done up to an inch at times but I'm used to it. Just go right in the middle of the tri, flex first,find the middle, then relax n pin.. Let me know how it goes bro..


----------



## bigadam73 (Jun 5, 2016)

187Infidel said:


> I would go no deeper than a half inch for the first time. I've done up to an inch at times but I'm used to it. Just go right in the middle of the tri, flex first,find the middle, then relax n pin.. Let me know how it goes bro..



Well I did it. Used a 1inch 23 gauge..Went in a little over half inch...I was shaking trying to aspirate. 
Shot 1 ml of test cyp 
A little soar today but nowhere near as soar from quad injections


----------



## 187Infidel (Jun 5, 2016)

bigadam73 said:


> Well I did it. Used a 1inch 23 gauge..Went in a little over half inch...I was shaking trying to aspirate.
> Shot 1 ml of test cyp
> A little soar today but nowhere near as soar from quad injections



Glad to hear it went ok for the 1st try. The 1st is always the worst, I remember shooting my first glute shot and I was sweating n shaking so much I to smoke a joint b4 I did it lol.. The triceps are a good spot tho, I think flexibility will be the main concern n trying to get comfortable to shoot it.. Practice diff ways u know.. Also, if ur pins are a inch long, tape up half n inch worth at the bottom up using medical tape so that way u can't go more than a half inch next time.. Let me know how that works for ya..


----------



## blergs. (Jun 6, 2016)

#1 delts
#2 glutes
#3 quads 

^ for me


----------



## 187Infidel (Jun 6, 2016)

blergs. said:


> #1 delts
> #2 glutes
> #3 quads
> 
> ^ for me


Those are good go to spots. Besides the triceps, I've never pinned anywhere else. I've seen my friends hit up their pecs,biceps,calves.. Fuck that lol..


----------



## gymclass (Jun 27, 2016)

Best part to pin in glutes is upper inner part.


----------

